# Audio / Video >  Radiotehnika y-101 un y-7111

## Skujigais

Nu tātad skatoties filmu pastiprinātajam kaut kas notika, ka pa skaļruņiem saka rūkt . bet vairs vispār skanas
šeit bildīte kā tas izskatījās 
http://img265.imageshack.us/img265/7562/p4290131.jpg
Protams, man, ka zinkaringam cilvēkam taču  jāatver vaļa un jāpaskatās kas lācītim vēdera
nu, protams, atradu, bet šaubos, ka tas ir pie vainas, bet..
http://img15.imageshack.us/img15/4336/p4290132.jpg
kur novilkta otrā bultiņā tur ir tādi paši var teikt tas ir identiskas..
tam kondensatoram ir nokritis apvalciņš , tik to nekur nevarēju atrast. Vai tā pārlodēšana ko līdz? 
un kas varētu būt par vainu 
PS. Neesmu spec, bet rokas aug no pareizas vietas
Vel ir y 7111 kuram nestrādā izejas radās, ka skan, bet nekāda skaņa nenāk ara ,
tur man nav nojausmas kas varētu būt par vainu.

----------


## janys

visus K-50 elektrolita kondensatorus jamaina vispars ja skana pazud (10. 5. 1. mikrofarads)  tiesi taja tembrobloka tas visai USSR razotajai radioaparaturai tads defekts.

----------


## Skujigais

""visus K-50 elektrolita kondensatorus jamaina vispars ja skana pazud (10. 5. 1. mikrofarads) tiesi taja tembrobloka tas visai USSR razotajai radioaparaturai tads defekts."''kuram jamaina k-50 7111 vai 101 ? un ja ir tas defekts tad neko nevar padarit ? un velviens jautakums ko apzime ar 10.5.1 mikrofarads to bloku?

----------


## osscar

tie nav nekādi bloki - tās apaļās muciņa, tās saucpar kondensatoriem un viņiem visiem ir apzīmējums - kapacitāte un voltāža. pareizi tev teica, šitie visi jāmaina, ja aparāts ir izjaukts.

----------


## osscar

bet nezinu vai tā ir tava aparāta vaina, ja skali klausījies filmu - varbūt traņi pa galam. viss var būt. jāskatās.

----------


## ROBERTTT

Maini elektroliitus - visus peec kartas (mazaakas, lielaakas, lielas alumiinija mucinjas), bet neaizmirsti ieveerot polaritaates citaadi peec kondensatoru parlodesanas sleedzot ieksaa pastiprinaataju var sanaakt saluuts  :: 

Vot zem sita te vaaka arii jamaina visi elektroliiti!
[attachment=0:3jdb7dwd]111amp.JPG[/attachment:3jdb7dwd]

----------


## Skujigais

paldies par acimredzamo un izsmelosho atbildi   ::

----------


## Texx

Es šitādam vienreiz neuzmanīgi mainīju kondensatorus taisngriezī un sajaucu polaritāti. Ātri gan viņi uzsila  ::  un dūmus izšāva. Un arī jauki uzpūtās un karsti palika. Priecājos, ka ātri pamanīju un nekas neuzsprāga.   ::

----------


## osscar

vienīgi jācer ka tev plate nav "pārcepta" zavodā un lodējot celiņi nenāks augšā. Gadās labi eksemplāri, bet gadās tādi kur ir šausmas ko mainīt....

----------


## ROBERTTT

Nav tik traki ja rokas nav liikas/netriic un ja lodamurs nav 100W "aamurs" tad mieriigi visu var smuki nomainiit.

----------


## Skujigais

bet tas ka tam mazinajam nav apvalka tes nekas vai to ar japarlodee?

----------


## R3naro

> bet tas ka tam mazinajam nav apvalka tes nekas vai to ar japarlodee?


 Pārlodē pilnīgi visus gan mazos gan lielos.

----------


## Skujigais

Negribeju taisit jaunu diskusiju  tapec pajautashu tepat!
Kamer dabushu naudu prieksh kondensatoriem , tikper
pagrabaa rakajoties atradu sho "'Ŗussia 321 stereo " plashu atskanotaju 
http://img192.imageshack.us/img192/8554/p4300128.jpg
un vai velams vinu lietot ka pastiprinataju? 
neta nevareju atrast info par sho vins ir 1983 gada  :: 
nu kadus skalrunus vinjas labak izmatot?>

----------


## Friidis

Man šķiet, ka tas ir mūsu RRR atskaņotāja "Akords- 201" klons. Jauda ap 2x 5 W.  Un, ja nemaldos, tur "tumbiņās" bija platjoslas skļruņi 4GD28. 
Visdrīzāk ar 8 om spolīti. Tātad ar 4 om tumbām ilgi un skaļi nav vēlams dzenāt- var nodegt pastiprinātājs.
Bet, ja tomēr 4 om- liec dajebkādas tumbas- nekas nenosvils, vnk jaudīgas tumbas šamais nespēs "pavilkt".

----------


## Friidis

Ziņkārības dēļ pameklēju Yandex.ru- tiešām Akorda-201 klons:

http://rw6ase.narod.ru/r/rossija/rossija321s.html

Ja ticēt minētai info- tumbiņas tur bija  4 omi, tātad principā bez bailēm var izmantot jebkādas atbilsošas jaudas tumbiņas.

----------


## janys

K50-6 markas kondensātoi ar kpacitātēm (10, 5 , 1, ) ātri pazūd kapacitāte ja vēl radioaparatūru tur garažā vai pagrabā tad process paatrinās. Man bija tā ka vajadzēja lenšu magnetefonu saremontēt bija pazudusi skaņa tā nomainīju skaņas un tembra regulātoru platē kondensātorus, bet ir labākas markas kondensātori USSR kā K50-35 kuri tik ātri neiskalst.

----------


## ROBERTTT

Da kada starpiiba - labaakas vai sliktaakas markas krievu kondensatori. Vinjiem visiem vecums ir +-30 gadi, labaak uzreiz nomainiit visus elektroliitus lai uz turpmakajiem 10 gadiem par vinjiem var aizmirst.

----------


## Vitalii

> Da kada starpiiba - labaakas vai sliktaakas markas *krievu kondensatori*. Vinjiem visiem vecums ir +-30 gadi, labaak uzreiz nomainiit visus elektroliitus lai uz turpmakajiem 10 gadiem par vinjiem var aizmirst.


  >> nez vai ir vērts Radiotehnikas brendam Y-7111 mainīt visus C_Elektrolītus....tas nav to vērts, ja nu vienīgi kā kollekcijas eksponāts! 
      ( tad jau atstāt kā ir un nomainīt bojāto C_elektrolītu, ja ja vēl rūpnīcas plombe uz vāka...aparāta vērtība tikai pieaug)

      - runājot par Krievu C-elementiem...ne visa produkcija bij domāta un nonāca radiorūpnīcām priekš civilās saimniecības, širpotrebam ražoja Aras ( Armēņu uzņēmumi )  
     da Krievu militāristu kondensatori pat pēc 30 g. pārspēj Kīnas širpotreba C_elektrolītiņus.

----------


## ROBERTTT

Vitalij vot iedomajies - tev cilveeks atnes salabot pastiprinaataju(teiksim RRR U101) ka tu doma? Labak nomainiit tikai beiktos elektroliitus (+ veel cakareeties un meeriit kurs ir vesels un kurs nee), vai uzreiz nomainiit visus elektroliitus lai peec tam tu tocna zini kad tev to pastuuzi peec pus gada neatnesiis un pateiks kad kautkaads fons tumbaas paraadijies u.t.t.

P.s. Tev liekas kad nav jeegas mainii visus elektroliitus RRR pastiprinatajam, savukaart kaads cits varbuut nesaprot tavu aizrausanos ar lensu magnetafoniem.
Respektiivi tas ir katra subjektiivais viedoklis!

Un par krievu militaristu elektroniku ir lasiitas labas atsauksmes internetaa, bet kautvai papeetot psrs militaristu izzstraadajumu klvlitaati var uzreiz pateikt kad tas ir pavisam cits liimenis saliidzinot ar psrs sirpatrebu.

----------


## Vitalii

Skujigais"    >>  ( Kamer dabushu naudu prieksh kondensatoriem...) 

...mainīt visus kondiķus var, ja to prasa klients un ir lieks kapitāls āparāta renovācijai.
Da par darbu ar paprasīs meistars ievērojami vairāk, nekā nomainot - tikai bājātos radioelementus. 
 >> reti kurš *meistars* tagad grib krāmēties ar defektu meklēšanu un novēršanu sarežģītam aparātam...vienkāršāk nomainīt bloku un viss okey ( neatmaksājoties laiks ko patērē defekta atklāšanai un novēršanai...pat nepajautājot klientam par iespējamajām izmaksām par veicamo remondarbu )  
 ...maz to meistaru ( īstu professionālu ) ir palicies, jaunās paaudzes spečjuks tikai visu mainīt.

----------


## ROBERTTT

Klieents prasa tikai lai tas pastiprinaatajs skaneetu un nekas necarkstetu, un vinjam apsoluuti neinteresee kaadus tur kondikjus tu maini u.t.t. (saku no pieredzes!).
Bet par meistariem piekriitu - tagad vispaar reti kurs uznemsies kraameties ar kautkadiem 80-to gadu pastiprinaatajiem (nemaz nerunajot par psrs sirpatrebu).

----------


## Vitalii

> Klieents prasa tikai lai tas pastiprinaatajs skaneetu un nekas necarkstetu, un vinjam apsoluuti neinteresee kaadus tur kondikjus tu maini u.t.t. (saku no pieredzes!).


  >> Padomijas cilvēkbērns...kad nevatrēja iegūt kāroto aizjūras mantiņu, kērās pie reāli nopērkamā  produkta un centās to modificēt pēc savām prasībām.
      par meistariem runājot - kur lai viņi rodas! Tehniskās bāzes ta nav, sen neražojam Radiopreces tautiešiem un laikam ar vairs neražosim...bēdīgi, bet fakts.
      Liekas ka esam atmesti gadus 20 atpakaļ, a varbūt ar kļūdos!

----------


## Skujigais

Velviens jautajums vai mkf ir tas pats kas µF?
un uz ko ir jaskatas kad maina kondesatorus? protams +- poli ,voltaza un tas µF?

----------


## JDat

uF un mkf tas ir tas pats. Vēl var pievērst uzmanību izmēram, bet šoreiz tā nav problēma, jo krievu kondiņi ir lielāki par kapitālistu. Es domāju fizisko korpusa izmēru.

----------


## Skujigais

Nu piem. man vajag samainit 50V 5mkf? tas ir 50v un 5µF? un vai var ar mazliet lielaku vai mazaku µF?

----------


## JDat

> Nu piem. man vajag samainit 50V 5mkf? tas ir 50v un 5µF? un vai var ar mazliet lielaku vai mazaku µF?


 Tas pats. Cik zinu, tad tuvākais ir 4,7 uF. Domāju ka var likt (tas ir 5 % kļūdas robežās ja nemaldos). Speciālisti pateiks precīzāk.

----------


## ROBERTTT

Var likt nedzudz lielaku kapacitati (mazaku gan labak nee) vel jaatceras kad krievu kondikjiem tie nominalu standarti nedaudz atskiras piemeram psrs 2000uf = musdienu 2200uf, psrs 500uf = musdienu 470uf u.t.t.

----------


## Skujigais

nu man te ir 10µF, 2.2, 1 , 22,  un nevaru redzet vai 4,7 vai 47  :: (protams vairuma)

----------


## ROBERTTT

Kaa nevar redzeet - panjem putekljus notiiri, vadus paloci malaa.

----------


## Skujigais

no iznemta  vienk tur ir saskraapets un tapec gruyti saprast  ::  tos ko teicu ite jau ir tie kurus dabuju jau :d

----------


## Reineke Fuchs

Vai *shēmā* grūti paskatīties? 
Te ir *"do figa"* par to brīnumu.

----------


## Janis

> Vel ir y 7111 kuram nestrādā izejas radās, ka skan, bet nekāda skaņa nenāk ara ,
> tur man nav nojausmas kas varētu būt par vainu.


 Izejas a un b ir  ieslēgtas uz priekšējā paneļa (2-as pogas blakus austiņu izejai)? Ja indikatori darbojas, tad no  viņu ieejām signāla ceļā uz izeju ir tikai aizsardzības bloka spole un releju kontakti.

----------


## Skujigais

tur taa lieta kad nedarbojas tie divi sledzi ! parasti ir tads klikshkis bet tagad nav nekaa!

----------


## defs

> tur taa lieta kad nedarbojas tie divi sledzi ! parasti ir tads klikshkis bet tagad nav nekaa!


  Jāņem rokās kāds mērisntruments. Slēdzīšos nez vai būs vaina,abi reizē diez vai... Tāpat uz katru katru A un B izeju ir savs relejs. Bet šiem relejiem ir kopēja barošana un viena vadība no aizsardzības bloka. Tur būs jāskatās,kas ar tiem tranzistoriem darās,kas aizsardzibas blokā, spriegumi jāmēra...
Šo es par U- 7111 rakstu.

----------


## Skujigais

Vel varbut tads mulkigs jautajums bet ka izrunaajas tas MKF vai µF ?  ::

----------


## moon

mikrofarads

----------


## ROBERTTT

> Vel varbut tads mulkigs jautajums bet ka izrunaajas tas MKF vai µF ?


 Nu ar tadiem jautajumiem jau butu jaasak ar to kad jamacaas elektronikas pamati nevis pastiprinaataja remonts!

----------


## defs

Angliski maikro...atkarība kādā valodā gribi izrunāt.

----------


## Reineke Fuchs

Kā tad! Kā mākam, tā ķēmojamies - grieķu vārdus "angliski" lietojam: maikroskopā skatāmies, maikrofonā runājam. Tikpat labi latīņu vārdus - "sī vī" vien dzird apkārt...

----------


## Skujigais

TRUE TRUE  ::

----------


## Slowmo

Wazzaaaa!  ::

----------


## Skujigais

Taatad dariju visu ka teicat un parloderju visus k-50 kendensatorus iznemot shos(atzimeti bildes)
un ta viena  nodegushaa vietaa ieliku 4,7 uF 63 V 
un  kad iesledz pec  dazam sekundem saka karst augshaa shiis vietinjas  blakus 2200/50v ka  velns ,pilniigi dumo 
http://yfrog.com/4vp5190178j

----------


## osscar

drošinātāji ir ? kondensatorus cerams pareizi salodēji  (ievērojot polaritāti)??

----------


## Skujigais

droshinataji abi labi labi un polaritati ar nesajaucu ! tapec jau prasu

----------


## osscar

paskaties vēlreiz lodējumu vietas - vai nav "īsais" . Kaut kas nav normāli. Vispār je esi iesācējs - ieteiktu pastūzi slēgt tīklā ar 60W spuldzi virknē - ja viss normāli - spuldze deg vāji - ja spoži - tad strāvas patēriņš ir par lielu un spuldze kalpo kā limiters.

----------


## JDat

> paskaties vēlreiz lodējumu vietas - vai nav "īsais" . Kaut kas nav normāli. Vispār je esi iesācējs - ieteiktu pastūzi slēgt tīklā ar 60W spuldzi virknē - ja viss normāli - spuldze deg vāji - ja spoži - tad strāvas patēriņš ir par lielu un spuldze kalpo kā limiters.


 Ooo Jā. Tas triks ar spuldzi ir absolūti USSR style. Ne kā slikta. Pat ļoti labi. Tā arī jādara! Darbojas pietiekoši labi. Es vienkārši atcerējos, ka ne QSC ne Crown speciālisti nav tik tālu aizdomājušies. Viņi rekomendē uzlikt 200 W pretestību (cik Omu neatceros). A šitais spuldzes variants, aizvieto dārgu un jaudīgu pretestību un vienlaikus kalpo kā indikators, ja ir probļemas (pastiprinātājs rij strāvu). Ja pastiprinātājam problēmas tad deg spuldze. Uz spudzles der uzrakstīt tekstu: Achtung! Usiļiteļ vrnutrenēgo sgoraņie podkļučen! Vai tml.  ::  tas tā nedaudz priekš offtopic.


Edit: Ar šo es gribēju teikt ka amerikāni, iespējams, nav tikušu līdz Austrumeiropas līmenim  ::

----------


## osscar

spuldze - djoševo, nadjožno i praktično. Visiem iesācējiem tā vajadzētu darīt -pasaudzētu savu tehniku un maku  ::  Protams labāl izmantot bar.bloku ar strāvas regulēšanu vai auto-transformatoru...

----------


## defs

Puldzītes ari drīkst likt sekundārajā pusē. Krievi kādreiz ražoja gan uz 26V,gan uz 36v, 120mA.iespejams,ka latgalītē var dabūt.Un sitās liek uz katru polaritāti pie pārbaudāma izejas pastiprinātāja. Viņas iedegas ar pilnu klapi,ja ir kādas ziepes,ja viss ok,tad kveldiegs ir sārts. Protams,ja miera strāva uzgriezta virsū par daudz-tad arī spīdēs riktigi. Tad var virknē vēl mērīt mA .

----------


## Skujigais

tagad sit araa droshinataju nez kapec nepaspeju pielikt spuldzi

----------


## JDat

> spuldze - djoševo, nadjožno i praktično. Visiem iesācējiem tā vajadzētu darīt -pasaudzētu savu tehniku un maku  Protams labāl izmantot bar.bloku ar strāvas regulēšanu vai auto-transformatoru...


 Par to auto trafu un zinātājiem arī taisnība. Mums darbā ir sadale ar autotrafu un 500W spuldzi uz attiecīgu dakšu.
Laikam jāuztaisa tēma iekš padomi par šo lietu. Varbūt osscar uzrakstīs un shēmu ieliks.

Par barokli. Mēs to nevaram atlāuties. Mēdz but arī H klases pastiprinātāji ar diviem "piebarošanas" spriegumiem. Mājas apstākļos varbūt ir jēga no attiecīga barošanas bloka.
Pietiks cepties. Offtopikā aiziet tik vienkārši...  :: 
Jādomā kā vēl var palīdzēt Tēmas autoram.  ::

----------


## dogerty

Hmm ... pazīstama situācija. Bija y-7111, nepatika ne pastūzis, ne skaņa, pārdevu. Nopirku no viena penša nelietotu, kā jaunu y-101, atkal skaņa nepatika, tad saņēmos un to apgreidoju, izveidojās izmesto detaļu čupa! Galeniekā ieliku  LM1857, 20W uz kanālu (tobrīd vairāk negribēju), beidzot! Muzons aizgāja! Yes! Beidzot biju apmierināts. y-101 ļoti labi padodas pārbūvei: stingrs korpuss, labi izskatās, sakarīgs priekšpastūzis. Bija agrāk pat tas elektrofons, uzreiz saku, nav jēga ņemties.

----------


## Skujigais

nuu ko tad man dariit/ lampa vienkarshi deg

----------


## ROBERTTT

tas nozmē kad kautkur tālāk aiz lampas ir īsais. Tas protams pie noteikuma kad spuldze ir ieslēgta ķēdē nevis paralēli!
Bet pastāsti vairāk kur tieši tu to spuldzi pieslēdzi?

----------


## Skujigais

nu kaa ? kaa man teica =virknee 
shaadi 
http://yfrog.com/0481052659p
Protams iesledzot RRR lampa iedegas 
liku klat starp sledzi  , elektribas avodu un droshinataju  ::

----------


## osscar

nu tad ir konkrēts īsais. Kā jau teicu - skaties ielodētos konderus, vai nav otrādi un vai nav īsais. Krieviem bija + marķēts - importam - . Meklē īso, vai degušas detaļas.....ja pirms tam nebija īsais.

----------


## Skujigais

man bija shaubas par 1 jo nav virsuu +  un - zimiite taa var buut  ?

----------


## osscar

nevar būt. vēl uz plates jābūt +. Citiem krievu liekas + bija apakšā iepresēts.

----------


## ROBERTTT

Jā tikai tas drīzāk izskatās šādi nevis kā tu zīmēji un atceries kad elektrotīkla rozetē nav viss līdzspriegums, bet gan maiņspriegums!
[attachment=0:vkbbtpuw]111222.JPG[/attachment:vkbbtpuw]

----------


## ROBERTTT

Pēc šitās bildes spriežot - esi pareizi ielodējis elektrolītus barošanas bloka platē http://a.yfrog.com/img175/2204/p5190178.jpg
Paņem pārbaudi jaudas pastiprinātāju platēs vai esi pareizi ielodējis elektrolius un pārbaudi vai nav kautkur kādi celiņi salodējušies kopā u.c.

----------


## Skujigais

Lidz shim bridim nesmu atradis kur ir iisais. Esmu parlodejis visus kondensatorus pat parbaudijis ar testeri vai celinam iet cauri  bet  neko neatradu un
tik un taa tinums un tas vietas  karst loti aatri un vins pat kaut kaada veidaa vibree   :: 
  Laikam esmu Stulbs jo nevaru atrast problemu   ::  



PS.Varbut tinumu vajag nomainit?

----------


## JDat

Varbūt pašā transformatorā īsais...
Jāuzprasa lai kāds samēra radioternikas pastiprinātāja trafa tinumu pretestības. Varbūt tur tā sāpe.

----------


## R3naro

Atvieno barošanās vadus no jaudas pakāpes un tad pamēri spriegumus kādi pienāk.Jābūt +-26 un +-31,ja ar spriegumiem vis kārtībā tad vainīga jaudas pakāpe,bet ja nav tad mēri tiltiņa diodes.

----------


## Skujigais

Zinu ka izklausas smiekligi >
Bet cik noprotu problema ir sheit>
http://img710.imageshack.us/i/p6240344.jpg/
un shie ir tie baroshanas vadi >>>

http://img824.imageshack.us/i/p6240345.jpg/
Tur ir nepara skaits vadu tatad 1 ir masa  jeb  - bet parejie + polu vadi?(jo viens ir pielodets pie karkasa)

----------


## Janis

Divi КТ837Н, bāzes slēgtas paralēli, pretestības racionalizatori uzskatījuši par liekām. Viens tranzistors darbojas, 30 mV līdzstrāvas kritums uz 0,5 omiem, tas ir no diviem KT805 otrā plecā.  Otrs aizvērts, uz paralēli slēgtajiem emitera rezistoriem 0.  Uz bāzes tikpat, cik pirmajam -680mV. Pārbaudīju tranzistoru - pārejas kārtībā, h21e uz testera ~42. Vajadzīgs tranzistors ar lielāku h21e, vai kaut kas cits?

----------


## AndrisZ

Tranzistoram "garais". Parasti notrūkst emitera izvads iekšā. Tipveida bojājums. Pie mazām strāvām mērās kā labs.



> bāzes slēgtas paralēli, pretestības racionalizatori uzskatījuši par liekām.


 Nafig bāzes ķēdēs pretestības? Pamato.

----------


## Janis

Vai tad viņas nav domātas bāzes strāvu izlīdzināšanai starp paralēli slēgtiem tranzistoriem?
Otrs iemesls varētu būt iespējamās ierosināšanās novēršana tranzistoriem ar augstu max f.

----------


## AndrisZ

Bāzes strāvas nav jāizlīdzina. Tranzistoram ar mazāku pastiprināšanas koeficientu bāzes strāvu vajag lielāku, lai kolektoru strāvas būtu vienādas. Priekš tam tiek slēgtas pretestības emiteru ķēdē.

----------


## osscar

man liekas, ka tos liek lai novērstu iespējamo ierosmi....parasti gan bipolārajiem esmu redzējis maza nomināla rezistorus - 1 -10R. Fetiem gan tur liek daudz lielākus nominālus geitos. Bet tik pat labi Bipolārie var strādāt bez tiem rezistoriem - vnk konstruktori veinmēr grib būt drošajā pusē....

----------


## Janis

"Ķerot blusas" 101 pastiprinātājā radās jautājums, cik viņiem reāli bija fons izejā (uz slodzes ekvivalenta vai skaļruņa) ar pilnībā nogrieztu skaļumu uz 0? Variants ar vienu mikroshēmu tembra blokā.  Vairāk vai mazāk par vienu milivoltu?

----------


## AndrisZ

Pamērīju. Ap 0.2-0.3 mV.
Tev tur trokšni (šnākoņa) vai maiņstrāvas fons?

----------


## Janis

Fons vienā kanālā 1,2 mV, otrs uz pus milivoltu.   Klusā istabā pieslēdzot skaļruni pirmajam  tomēr nedauz dzirdama dūkoņa. Izskatās ka nāk no priekšpastiprinātāja, ar balansa regulātoru var novākt.

----------


## AndrisZ

Es parasti barošanas kodensatorus uz priekšpastiprinātāja plates 100mkf lieku (oriģinālo 20mkf, laikam, vietā).
Un vēl 101 ir pastulbi "zemes" savilktas. Fons parādās pieslēdzot kādai no ieejām pagarāku kabeli, kaut arī skaļums nemaz nav uzgriezts.

----------


## australia

Māsai savajadzējās pastiprinātāju, izvilku no pazemes y7111.

Bet ir problemo ar vienu kanālu - izejā līdzstrāva 1.46V. Bet viņš skan normāli. Tukšgaitā ar pieslēgtu skaļruni silst.
Visi kondensatori jaudas pastiprinātājā samainīti. Alumīnija kondensatori bija krimināli. Abos plecos bija izlidojis viens jaudas tranzistors. Izrāvu veselos oriģinālus, sabāzu pāros KT818,KT819.
Miera strāvas pocis strādā (ar ampērmetru redzu barošanas strāvas izmaiņas), un tas neatstāj nekādu iespaidu uz DC izejā.

Ir idejas kā ārstēt/pieregulēt DC izejā?

----------


## australia

Bildes tādas diezgan švakas internetā

----------


## AndrisZ

Ja miera strāva smuki regulējas, tad vaina visdrīzāk jāmeklē no sarkanās strīpas pa kreisi. Precīzāk diezvai kāds pateiks.
 Veksmi darbā.  ::

----------


## Jurkins

Ja elektrolīti mainīti, gadījumā nav nejauši C7 otrādi ielodējies?

----------


## AndrisZ

Uz C7 polaritāte nav prognozējama. To vispār vajag nepolāro!
Bet konkrētā gadījumā,  kad izejā ir "+", otrādi ielodēts būtu pat pareizāk.

----------


## Jurkins

Caur R5 un R24 51,1k plūst ieejas traņu bāzes strāva. Beta šitai kakainajai sborkai ir maza, tāpēc uz difa bāzēm būs bišķi, bet manāmi negatīvs spriegums. Ja būtu pnp traņi, tad būtu otrādāk. 
Esmu ar līdzīgu lietu saskāries. Protams, ka tur būtu labāk nepolārais.

edit: bet, jā, AndrisZ taisnību raksta, būtu mīnuss izejā, ja būtu kondiķim kaut kas.

----------


## australia

Vakar pacīnījos, bet nekā veiksmīga.
C7, C8 izņēmu, patestēju ar 4.7uF nepolāro - nekādu izmaiņu. mēģināšu vēl pabakstīties. Oscils man nav.

----------


## AndrisZ

Kondiķi tak tur nav pie vainas!

----------


## australia

aha. Lodēšu ka nu pa vienam tranim laukā aiz sarkanās strīpas un baudīšu.

----------


## AndrisZ

A ja nu tranim noplūde, kas paradās pie lielāka sprieguma kā testerim?
Un vispār nav tranzistors vainīgs, bet kāds no rezistoriem (tos gan var pamērīt)? Vai strāva starp celiņiem plūst?

----------


## australia

Ar rezistoriem sāku. Vakar pārgāju pāri, bija ok.
Itkā cits nekas neatliek kā slēptais defekts tranzistorā. Vēl atliek keramiskie kondensatori - tiem arī var gadīties kaut kāda caurplūde?

----------


## AndrisZ

C5 pie noplūdes taisītu "-" izejā. C6- varbūt. To man nekad nav nācies mainīt.

----------


## australia

Mjā. Nočakarējos gan.
Tikai pēc visu citu daļu pārbaudes ieejā un sprieguma pastiprinātājā, pārsviedu ieejas difkaskādes traņu korpusu no otra kanāla (KP159). Un tas arī taisīja mēslus. Tagad izejā ir 44mV.
Iesakiet ar ko aizvietot.
Un pateicos par padomiem!

----------


## osscar

točna 159 ? es tādus traņus neatceros  ::

----------


## AndrisZ

Divi trņi DIP8 korpusā.  ::

----------


## osscar

viņi tur tipa savstarpēji pielasīti ? cik Vefā strādāju savu laik pa vasarām - neatceros  tādu nosaukumu. skaidrs, ka tādu tur nebija, bet RRR bija  ::  mums bija dzeltenie KT, melnie KT ar krāsainiem punktiņiem..bet šādu ciparu neatceros. nu jā, šis jau kā opamps izskatās  ::

----------


## osscar

ā nu KP 159  ::  cik saprotu palaboja.

----------


## australia

jā, jā, tieši to es izlaboju. sorry  ::

----------


## osscar

nu jā šis jau uz tādu exotiku velk biku  ::  gan jau var ar kaut ko aizvietot , kaut 2 traņiem...

----------


## australia

Pa rokai ir BC547C. Strādā. Izejā 30mV, kas droši vien ir trokšņi. 
droši vien principa pēc salīmēšu korpusus kopā, lai veidojas termopāris un atstāšu.

----------


## AndrisZ

30mV tak izejā ir līdzspriegums. Kādi trokšņi?

----------


## australia

ai, es jau murgoju.

----------


## Isegrim

> točna 159 ? es tādus traņus neatceros


 Tranzistoru "_sborka_" 159HT-1 bija gan dzeltenajos (tepat 'Alfā' taisīja), gan melnajos DIP8 korpusos.

----------


## asmene

Pērku radiotehnikas tumbas. Jebkādas . Rakstat PM

----------


## andrejss

Labdien!
Man ir Y7111, kurš ražots 90- gadu sākumā. Barošanas bloks neatbilst publiski pieejamām shēmām, tas ir vienkāršots, izmantoti tranzistori bez uzrakstiem. Varbūt tie ir stabilizatori? Vai kādam informācija par šīm izmaiņām? 
Bloka problēma - 15v vietā ir apm.-28V.

----------


## Kodolskiltava

Labāk ieliec kādu bildi, savādāk nevar saprast. Ja jau ir paaugstināts spriegums, izklausās, ka izbliezts viens no tiem tranzistoriem.

----------


## andrejss

Droši vien, ka izbliezts tranzistors. Nomainīju ar KT972, kuru atradu pēc publiski pieejamās shēmas, (piem.  WWW.radiopagajiba.lv ). Nepalidz. Reāli uz plates katrā stabilizatora plecā (+ un -) ir divi tranzistori, viens mazais (KT3102 vai KT3107) un regulējošais uz radiatora. Bildi ielikšu vēlāk, kad būšu pie pastiprinātāja.

----------


## Ingus Siliņš

Manā rīcībā ir y7111 pastiprinātāja vraks, bez gala pakāpes. Doma uzbūvēt zen A klases pastiprinātāju. Jautājums tāds, cik jaudīgs ir y7111 barošanas trafs?

----------


## Radionavigators

Man domāt max.80W

----------


## tornislv

Y7111 jau nu nekādu A klasi iebūvēt nesanāks. Ja nu uz vatiem pieciem un ar citu trafu.

----------


## Ingus Siliņš

Netā min jaudu ap 75w
A klases gad. jauda būs 4...8w 
( 1x32V x 1A kanālā )

----------


## Jurkins

Nuuu, vecīt. Radiotehnikas trafs nav "košernijs" priekš zen A  :: .

Viņš tak jāpārtin. Būvēt 4..8 W A klasi ar 32V barošanu. Prātiņ, nāc mājās.

----------


## JDat

> Prātiņ, nāc mājās.


 Cienītais, lūdz bez personālijām! Lotārs var apvainoties.  ::

----------


## Ingus Siliņš

::  viegli ir pateikt replikas, bet grūti izdarīt eksperimentu.... doma paslogot trafu ar 2A slodzi un redzēs kas tur sanāks....

----------


## Jurkins

JDat,  ::  ::  ::  tas patiešām bija nejauši! Es nezināju... ::  ::  :: ... patiešām. Bet tagad apkārtējie nesaprot, par ko es mežonīgi zviedzu... 

Upss! Vainīgs! Man tas zen bija sajucis ar citu tikpat dailalamisku shēmu. Bet mani attaisno tas, ka es nepiekopju nekādu reliģiju  :: .
Bet tas nemaina lietas būtību. Šitas trafs nav "košernijs" priekš nirvānas pastiprinātāja. Te jau tak kondiķus vajag pabijušus pie Kailasa kalna. Vienīgais variants uzrakstīt ar zoss asinīm tam trafam virsū pareizo rūnu. 

p.s. tas ir tikai mans personīgais viedoklis par reliģiju elektronikā.

----------


## osscar

ko tu āksties, klausi Jurkinu - tāds spriegums  tam trafam nav pa plecam A klasei...tev max vajag 12V.

----------


## AndrisZ

Cilvēks neko nav teicis par slodzes pretestību. Ja tā ir piem. 32 omi, tad priekš dažiem vatiem izejā A klasē būs taisni laikā!

----------


## Isegrim

Ja negribas tīt, var paņemt gatavu ТПП-318. Primāro var saslēgt uz 240 V. Slogot droši ar 13 A ilgstoši.

----------


## Ingus Siliņš

Paslogoju trafu ar visu taisngriezi , filtra kondiķiem ( vienu polaritāti ) ar 2A slodzi, 30V izejas spriegums, trafs manāmi sasila....  :: 
Jādomā saslēgt paralēli abus sek. tinumus vai pārslēgt uz zemāku spriegumu....

----------


## habitbraker

sprieguma avotus paraleeli? nu ok...

----------


## Isegrim

Tā var rīkoties, ja tinumi tīti uz vienas spoles ar dubultvadu. Atcerējos, ka 'Murzilkā', šķiet, 04.2013., bija aplūkots šā ZEN variants ar diviem vienādiem IRFP140 un 34 V barošanu.

----------


## Jurkins

Dotajam trafam, ja nemaldos, katrs tinums ir uz savas spoles.
Es te lasu un ahujevaju (sorry, latviski nav tik rupja vārda  :: ) - "senior member", gan jau sen nodarbojas ar elektroniku. Nu kā var šitādas muļķības rakstīt un darīt!

----------


## AndrisZ

> "senior member",


 Šo jau piešķir Forums automātiski pēc postu skaita! (Pēc kvantitātes, nevis pēc kvalitātes.)  ::

----------


## Ingus Siliņš

Eksperiments-2
Saslēdzu trafa tinumus paralēli un slogoju trafu ar 2A . Tāds pasilts palika... virs kādiem 40 grādiem...
Trafu var pārslēgt arī no 31V uz 16V ( trafam ir 4 sek. tinumi, pa diviem uz katras spoles )

----------


## lauriss

Sveiki. 
Arī manā īpašumā nonācis y 101 bet problēma  ar equalizers plati( bass, aukšas,  skaļums )
.plate uz galā pastiprinājumu izdod dūkoņu. Elektrolītus esmu nomainījis bet efekts nemainījās. Skaņā absolūti neiet cauri. Kas varētu būt vainīgs- maiņstrāvas fons vai mikrene?)

----------


## Isegrim

Mierīgi vari _nahrenizēt_ to plati. Jaudas pastiprinātāja jutība ir pietiekama. Atstāj vien pasīvu skaļuma _poci_. Iz pieredzes - ja mūzikas _konservs_ ir normālā kvalitātē un skaļruņi arīdzan, tad vairāk neko grozīt neprasās.

----------


## lauriss

Paldies . ::

----------


## lauriss

Atkal patraucesu. Jauna problēma. Viss sākās ar to kad y-101 uz ekrāna pie nepislēktas iejās rāda kad viens kanāls strādā uz pilnu klapi. Bet pievienojot skaļruņus neko nedzird. Domājot kad gļuks atvienoju ekrāna plati. Tad slēdzu ieju iekšā (stereo) un klausos. Pilnīgā d..sā. Balansu  caur datoru regulējot skan šādi- ja jāskan būtu labajai tumbai skan abas vienādi, ja vajadzētu skanēt abām, labā tumba skan 2* skaļāk par otru bet , ja jāskan būtu kreisai kreisā arī skan tā kā vajag. ES šito nesapārotu iejās liktas pa taisno pastiprinātājā platē un vadi nav sajaukti. Vēl mulsina līdzstrāvas līmenis katrā kanālā- vienā 16mv  otrā 32mv..
Nēsu liels speciālists tāpēc skaidrojiet maigi.

----------


## Isegrim

Signāls jāskatās uz osciloskopa, spriegums jāmēra ar voltmetru, nevis ar apšaubāmu indikatoru! Tas ir otrs mezgls, kas šajos (un citos) pastiprinātājos ir pilnīgi lieks; vienīgais "labums", ko tāds var dot - degradēt skaņu. Es parasti to izmetu un aizstāju ar LED - ieslēgšanas indikācijai. Minētie DC ofseta mV vēl ir pieļaujamās vērtībās; pilnīgi tikt no tiem vaļā neizdosies.

----------


## Janis

Indikātora blokā iespējams beigts vai ierosinās viens kanāls  К157УД2 vai К157ДА1, atkarībā no tā, pēc kura shēmas varianta viņš tur ir taisīts. Jā no jaudas gala pastiprinātāja plates atslēdzot izejas vadu līmenis uz indikātora tāpat ir līdz galam, tur arī ir tā vaina. 
Skaļums var atšķirties arī dēļ sausa 100 mF elektrolītiskā kondensātora jaudas pastiprinātāja klusākajā platē. Pārslēdzot pastiprinātāju uz "mono" tapat abi kanāli skan dažādā skaļumā?

----------


## Isegrim

> dēļ sausa 100 mF elektrolītiskā kondensātora


 Tajā brīnumā *nav* tik milzīgu kapacitāšu! Pat barošanā parasti ir par kārtu mazāk.

----------

